# The Bengal cat club show brag !!



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Well done all that went !!

and Calli did very well she came second in her class  
and Moonstone also cam second in her class too !! 

Was very proud as this was their 1st show and they were both the youngest kittens there and were up against kitten alot older than them ! 


SO WELL DONE CALLI AND MOONSTONE WOOOOOOOOOOOOT !!!!!


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Congratulations. 

My Oh & daughter took our Boy 'Gaylee Sungold Pheonix' - Sunny, he did well & sorry he was one of the much older kittens in class 79 (from any other county) & took 1st place! 

You should be very proud of them both of their first show


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Many congrats to both of you, I bet the Bengal show has a hell of a lot of stiff competition, so you both done good


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Sungold-Bengals said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> My Oh & daughter took our Boy 'Gaylee Sungold Pheonix' - Sunny, he did well & sorry he was one of the much older kittens in class 79 (from any other county) & took 1st place!
> 
> You should be very proud of them both of their first show


awwwww yes i saw sunny  BEAUTIFUL !!!!!!!!! and congratz on the 1st place  
thank you they both did very well and purred there way through judging so hopefully when they are a little older they will be perfect for their next show


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> Many congrats to both of you, I bet the Bengal show has a hell of a lot of stiff competition, so you both done good


yes was very hard but alot of beautiful cats there !!! so am very proud and happy with the results 
and thank you hun xx


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

_Congratulations!!!!!_
to you and your beautiful cats


----------



## staceyscats1 (Feb 17, 2008)

may said:


> _Congratulations!!!!!_
> to you and your beautiful cats


awwwww thank you may


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

Well done you must be happy  they are lovely kittens, I think they will go far


----------

